# Custom Camo Dive Tank's



## mcole (Oct 5, 2007)

Just wanted to share this dive tank with my fellow pff members. This is a steel tank that I camo'd with mothwing's blue camo. I think it turned out nice.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

really cool!!


----------



## skythe (Mar 7, 2010)

is that for scuba diving in a tree stand? thats a new way to spear fish lol. all jokes aside its really nice.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks good but you might be a ******* if.....


----------



## mcole (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks...just something new for the divers to dress up their gear. I have many other patterns to choose from, carbon fiber,flames,skulls, just to name a few.


----------



## Pensacoladrifter (May 22, 2010)

You should start making some ones that make people look twice. Like a soda bottle. Or a bottle of chum lol. an aquarium one would be pretty neat, like little fish swimming around in the bottle. OOO! How about one that has a little dwarf in the tank like using a leaf blower to give you air. Or something.... It's too early for me to be creative.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

MC,

I told you those would kewl as heck! Killer looking. 

Steve


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Are they a wrap?


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Michael can explain it, but its a chemical dip process. Just like your 12 guage stock, your Bow limbs, your new camo toilet seat lid! Its a dipping process, go check out his website and Im sure he has some of the process... the dipped skulls are killer...... I want a big pig done that way!


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Well I ask because if there is a wrap or some thing water can get in-between and sit then I'd avoid doing steel tanks in it. 

I've seen some on the internet that's kinda like a shrink wrap and water get set in between them and the tank and cause rusting. 

It's really cool and would be nice on Aluminum tanks.

I've seen pictures of his work and it's awesome. Just curious on this process


----------



## mcole (Oct 5, 2007)

This is Not a wrap. It's paint and ink. Durable as the paint that's on your automobile. Yes I can do this to Aluminum tanks. I have hundreds of patterns to choose from. Let me know if you have any questions.

thanks!


----------

